# الى الزعيم My Rock



## الملك أبجر (11 ديسمبر 2008)

*زعيمنا الغالي..
تحية طيبة و بعد !

أود ان الفت إنتباهك الى ان معظم الاعضاء لديهم مدونات اليكترونية Blogs على مواقع مختلفة مثل Wordpress و Bloggger الخ...


اليوم تم ايقاف مدونة اخونا الغالي اغريغوريوس، و اعتقد انه سيتم ايقاف مدوناتنا جميعاً ، نظراً انها مجانية و اغلب المسلمين يقومون بعمل Report على المدونة..

وكما تعرف يا زعيمنا الغالي ان هذه المدونات لا تهتم بالمحتوى، بل حسب عدد الـ Reports التي تصل لكل مدونة !!

لذلك انا اقترح بتقديم خدمة المدونات في هذا الصرح الراقي..
هناك ****** اسمه vB Blog  و يقوم بتقديم مدونة لكل عضو و حسب اعداداتك يا زعيم !!

لذلك اقترح ان تأخذ هذا الاقتراح بعين الاعتبار..

أشكرك يا زعيم و ربنا يباركك و يبارك كل الاعضاء
*


----------



## My Rock (11 ديسمبر 2008)

المدونات سيتم اضافتها مع بداية السنة الجديدة
خلال الايام القادمة سنحجز و ندفع قيمة النسخة الرسمية للمدونة و سيتم اضافتها للمنتدى ليكون للاعضاء حرية اضافة المدونات المسيحية

اشكرك على لفت النظر, لكننا مخططين للمدونات من فترة

سلام و نعمة


----------



## الملك أبجر (11 ديسمبر 2008)

اشكرك يا زعيمنا الغالي على سرعة استجابتك لنا!!

ربنا يحميك و يحمي منتدانا و اعضاؤه من كل شر آمين !!


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (11 ديسمبر 2008)

يعني اية مدونة ؟​


----------



## صوت الرب (11 ديسمبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> يعني اية مدونة ؟​


*؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ *


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (11 ديسمبر 2008)

حلو بقينا اتنين مش فاهمين 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



​


----------



## My Rock (11 ديسمبر 2008)

يعني blog
مثل الصفحة الشخصة تستطيع فتح مواضيع و نقاشات خاصة بالمدونة الخاصة بك


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (11 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور يا زعيم على التوضيح

طول ما انت معانا دائما مميزين​


----------



## اغريغوريوس (11 ديسمبر 2008)

طبعا مدونتي اتوقفة النهاردة عد مكبرة واصبح يستعملوها في البالتوك مش مشكلة هوريكو شكل المدونة للاستاذ البابلي 
http://mechristian.wordpress.com/
دية بيبقي شكل المدونة


----------



## الملك أبجر (11 ديسمبر 2008)

http://jor-monk.blogspot.com/


or like this


----------



## Eva Maria (11 ديسمبر 2008)

اغريغوريوس قال:


> طبعا مدونتي اتوقفة النهاردة عد مكبرة واصبح يستعملوها في البالتوك مش مشكلة هوريكو شكل المدونة للاستاذ البابلي
> http://mechristian.wordpress.com/
> دية بيبقي شكل المدونة




*معقول ؟

ممكن توقيف أي مدونه ؟حتى لو كانت على ال Bloggger ؟؟

  أين وجه الخصوصيه وحريه التعبير التي تنادي بها تلك المواقع أذاً ؟ ألم تأخذ بعين الاعتبار وجود مدونات لأقليات مضطهدة مثلا ؟ *


----------



## Eva Maria (11 ديسمبر 2008)

my rock قال:


> المدونات سيتم اضافتها مع بداية السنة الجديدة
> خلال الايام القادمة سنحجز و ندفع قيمة النسخة الرسمية للمدونة و سيتم اضافتها للمنتدى ليكون للاعضاء حرية اضافة المدونات المسيحية
> 
> اشكرك على لفت النظر, لكننا مخططين للمدونات من فترة
> ...



*

خطوه هائله فعلاً في نشر كتابات أعضاء المنتدى, بل وفي أنتشار المنتدى ككل !!!

شكراً للأخ ماي روك على هذه المشاريع الرائعه فعلاً !!!*


----------



## zama (12 ديسمبر 2008)

جميل جدا الموضوع دة


----------



## amad_almalk (29 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور يا زعيم على التوضيح

طول ما انت معانا دائما مميزين ​


----------

